# MmmmMats :)



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

So, after purchasing Nutxo's (thanks man!) MMats LM2125 all I can say is sweet mother of all that is good and holy in the world. Quick rundown on equipment before the review. Currently running the CDT HD-62 Component set that is being run off of a JBL P600.2 Signal is fed from a Pie-in-eer Premier DEH860MP. 
SO thats the vital info on what I'm reviewing. Now my quick not very technical review.

The MMats LM2125 is a world apart from the JBL. I'm not bashing the JBL at all..it makes plenty of power, plenty of headroom, no noise etc...but Damn the MMats sounds good compared to it. I was going in expecting not to hear much if any difference. The first thing that I obviously noticed was how much louder the LM2125 is, gain settings wise. The second thing I quickly noticed was how far off my dialed in T/A and balance was. The stage width just opened up. I thought I had headroom before, but good Lord. Nuances that were there before now are unbelievable. 
If anyone is familiar with Celtic Woman, there is one song that starts off with multiple different percussion drums (thing bongos, dijembes, etc) well about 10-15 seconds into the intro, you can hear one of the drummers take a soft breathe somewhere between left/center. Holy crap that is revealing. So, I would say channel separation is good, if not too good (I'm having a hard time getting my stage focused now, good problem to have I suppose considering how revealing it is now) 
The midrange and hi's have come alive. Part of the revealing nature of the amp I suppose. Only minor con, is the low end is not as "robust" and "full" as it used was with the 600.2. Now I am not saying it is thin sounding at all. On the contrary...it sounds fan-freakin-tastic full and wow. Just not as much low end.. I am 99% positive it is switched to full range but I will double check that in the morning. But either way that is not a huge problem as my CDT Eurosport sub is absolutely flawless in its sound and dissapearing act. Long story short...I wish I knew more about amp design to say this is why...TO3 goodness? I don't know. It's addictively good sounding. I'm man enough to say some of the Celtic Woman stuff sounded so good it almost brought tears...than I manned up, and got excited. Anywhoo, if anyone wants to chip in on why the LM2125 is so much better I'd love to be learned 

Oh btw...it looks freakin amazing!

Edit: I take back my comment on not having as much low end as the JBL..polarity was switched on one of my midranges....DOH!!!!! Sounds amazing


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice review broham!


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

I really don't know why more people have not caught on to how good these amps are. The older lm and sq series are great amps same with the d100,200 and 300hc series class D amps. The lm amps were named lm because they use the lm12 to3 output device. They have independent gains and a 24db Linkwitz-Riley HP or LP crossover. Great midbass amp! Super strong and clean amps that can be had cheap. I recently picked one up on ebay for $75.00. Nice review


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

So after further listening this morning on my way to work..I am still excited yet friggin frusterated. My image is all over the place. Trying to get my T/A dialed in...if it was delay in ms I'd be a whole lot happier than how Pioneer does it with inches or CM...regardless..between T/A and getting the L/R gains set I can't get the center to center...I'm still guessing that is to do with channel seperation, not that the reason really matters, but I just can't get it dialed in... I will not give up though...we will make it work..I may need some help though....any Nashvillians want to lend an ear!!!

It might also have to do with my tweets are terribly unbalanced...on the passive crossover I have one set to +3 and one to -3 and the -3 side is still to loud...I don't remember them always being that way so I'm going to check the pre-soldered leads because one was pinched pretty badly when I had them setup on the braxial bracket...ANYWHOO back to the Mmats LM2125....mmmmmmats...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice review! I always like to read when someone gets a new piece of gear and really enjoys it. I remember those amps and always thought they were a good buy.


----------



## richg101 (Sep 30, 2008)

I recently bought a MMATS SQ 2150 (rebadged LM2125) on ebay and had it imported over to the uk. ended up costing £135 after paying delivery and import taxes. I bought it not knowing the SQ range was the same as the LM range, but hoped the internal board would the same. The heatsink is a nickel plated version the same as the heatsinks of the LM and d300 range. opened it up when it arrived, and hey presto!, 'lm series' printed on the circuit board, and that lovely line of LM12 packages. 

what can i say. this amp is a marvel. id agree about the openness and honesty of the amp. bad recordings sound bad. good recordings sound amazing! I have used it a/b against some good home hi-fi gear, and some professional amplification, running into hi-fi speakers and Studio monitors. the mmats stands its ground against some very expensive gear. and has a superb flat response along the 20hz-20khz range. I have to say, at first it seemed a little thin in the lows at first, but i played with the crossover switch and it turned out the amp was playing in highpass mode (above 60hz). now set on full range and its huge!

I bought it for use as an amplifier for my mid/highs in a portable party system (running off a deep cycle 110ah 12v battery). Now i intend on finding a d300 to run my 18" sub in the system. the SQ2150 will run bridged at 8ohm into a 8inch horn loaded mid driver and a 1inch compression tweeter. 

running flat out with about 250wrms into mid/high and 600wrms into the 18" bass should give me about 1-2hrs use. at half volume itll last about 4-8 hrs!

amazing amplifiers that go for real cheap considering how much the newer models are selling for. the older ones look a lot better put together on the board. and the heatsinks are way more bulky on the older gear.


----------

